# Programmer en VB .NET sous Mac



## Wowforever55 (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant fait pas mal de recherches Internet à ce sujet mais n'ayant rien trouvé de convaincant, j'aimerais vous poser cette question : existe t-il un moyen de programmer en VB. NET sous Mac, avec Xcode ou autre chose ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Avril 2011)

Non.

Mais bon faire du VB.NET en 2011 c'est complètement stupide. Faudrait penser à passer au C#.


----------



## ntx (26 Avril 2011)

.net (VB ou autre) est une technologie propriétaire de M$ donc installe Windows. 

Pour C#, il existe mono mais je doute que ses développeurs soient capables de suivre le rythme des évolutions faites par M$.


----------



## Wowforever55 (26 Avril 2011)

Ok merci je vais donc apprendre le C#, je pourrais comme ca être aussi sur Mac vu que j'en ai un. (Je trahirai pas, je continuerai pas sur Windows, longue vie à OS X)


----------



## Rez2a (27 Avril 2011)

Le plus simple c'est encore d'utiliser une partition Windows sur ton Mac, d'installer Visual Studio, et de lancer Windows depuis Mac OS avec un logiciel de virtualisation (Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion).


----------

